# Caractéres des mails



## beR (13 Novembre 2006)

Lorsque que j'envoie des mail,mes correpondants me siganlent que les caractéres accentués ne sont pas lus sur certains PC .
Quels caractéres utiliser pour eviter ce probléme?
Merci


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour beR,

Essaie barre des menus de Mail >> Message >> Encodage du texte et mets *Unicode (UTF-8)* pour voir.


----------



## beR (14 Novembre 2006)

Merci le probléme est réparé
Mais question suppl. comment le mettre de façon définitive, par défaut il revient en automatique?


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Novembre 2006)

Aucune id&#233;e, je n'ai jamais trouver.

D&#233;sol&#233;.  

Edit: j'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a. Mais je garantis rien hein.


----------



## RICOOL (17 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Aucune idée, je n'ai jamais trouver.
> 
> Désolé.
> 
> Edit: j'ai trouvé ça. Mais je garantis rien hein.



bonjour, je suis donc allé sur ton lien et voilà ce que j'ai trouvé :
"Quitter Mail
Ouvrir l'application Terminal
Taper : <code>defaults write com.apple.mail NSPreferredMailCharset UTF-8"</code> suivi d'entrée
Redémarrer Mail"

question : qu'est ce que "l'application Terminal" ????

merci


----------



## Aquilane (17 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

Je signale tout d'abord que cette question des caract&#232;res asiatiques de Mail a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; abord&#233;e maintes fois sur le forum...
Une petite recherche aurait donn&#233; une r&#233;ponse &#224; la question en moins de temps qu'il faut pour la taper !

Tu aurais aussi trouv&#233; qu'on pouvait &#233;galement choisir de n'envoyer que des messages en texte brut pour r&#233;soudre ce probl&#232;me.



RICOOL a dit:


> question : qu'est ce que "l'application Terminal" ????



Tu la trouves dans le dossier Utilitaires du dossier Application. C'est l'application qui te donne acc&#232;s &#224; toutes les commandes Unix (enfin sauf celles qui ont &#233;t&#233; un peu brid&#233;es... ) de MacOS X. Son ic&#244;ne est une fen&#234;tre noire avec un caract&#232;re de prompt (">") blanc. Elle ne peut &#234;tre manipuler qu'en connaissance de cause. C'est &#233;galement &#224; elle qu'est fait r&#233;f&#233;rence quand on parle de "ligne de commande".


----------



## RICOOL (17 Novembre 2006)

voilà ce qu'il ya quand je clic sur Terminal : 

"Last login: Fri Nov 17 19:10:22 on ttyp1
Welcome to Darwin! 
ordinateur de .... "

je ne comprends pas trop ce qu'il faut faire en fait ...


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Novembre 2006)

RICOOL a dit:


> voil&#224; ce qu'il ya quand je clic sur Terminal :
> 
> "Last login: Fri Nov 17 19:10:22 on ttyp1
> Welcome to Darwin!
> ...



C'est assez simple, tu lances le Terminal puis tu tapes la commande suivante: 
*defaults write com.apple.mail NSPreferredMailCharset &#8220;UTF-8"* (<code> et </code> ne font pas partie de la commande) et enfin tu appuies sur la touche entr&#233;e. 

Maintenant si tu souhaites revenir &#224; la configuration par d&#233;faut tu entres celle-l&#224;: *
defaults delete com.apple.Mail NSPreferredMailCharset*

p.s: Pour ne pas faire d'erreurs, le plus simple est de faire un copier / coller de la ligne de commande.


----------



## kostia47 (10 Avril 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> C'est assez simple, tu lances le Terminal puis tu tapes la commande suivante:
> *defaults write com.apple.mail NSPreferredMailCharset UTF-8"* (<code> et </code> ne font pas partie de la commande) et enfin tu appuies sur la touche entrée.
> 
> Maintenant si tu souhaites revenir à la configuration par défaut tu entres celle-là: *
> ...




J'ai beau copier/coller (d'ailleurs il se rajoute des chiffres à la place du "" dans la ligne ???), ou taper lettre après lettre, le terminal n'enregistre rien de la modif demandée ! Je suis sous OS X (10.4.9) sur un G5 2 x 2,5 Power PC.
Je ne comprends pas !


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Avril 2007)

kostia47 a dit:


> J'ai beau copier/coller (d'ailleurs il se rajoute des chiffres à la place du "" dans la ligne ???), ou taper lettre après lettre, le terminal n'enregistre rien de la modif demandée ! Je suis sous OS X (10.4.9) sur un G5 2 x 2,5 Power PC.
> Je ne comprends pas !



Comprends pas non plus, c'est pourtant la bonne commande...   

Même sur le site d'Apple (là) c'est la même méthode qui est citée pour changer l'encodage de Mail.


----------



## BernardRey (10 Avril 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Comprends pas non plus, c'est pourtant la bonne commande...



Pas tout &#224; fait. Telle qu'elle est indiqu&#233;e ici (et sur la page dont elle provient) elle est incorrecte &#224; cause du guillemet courbe avant UTF-8. C'est tout b&#234;te et &#224; peine visible (surtout sur un texte en italique ) mais c'est redoutable !!! 

Tu n'as pas de chance d'&#234;tre tomb&#233; sur cette page-l&#224;, la version correcte a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; donn&#233;e souvent sur le forum... Allez, la "bonne" commande, c'est (et pas en italique, pour qu'on voie mieux) :

*defaults write com.apple.mail NSPreferredMailCharset "UTF-8"*

Par contre, il ne faut pas esp&#233;rer voir une quelconque r&#233;action du Terminal une fois la commande rentr&#233;e. Le meilleur moyen de v&#233;rifier, c'est de cr&#233;er un nouveau message, de l'enregistrer comme brouillon et de regarder le fichier source.


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Avril 2007)

Ah...  :rateau:

Merci pour la précision.


----------



## macaddicted (11 Avril 2007)

euh, c'est normal que dans *encodage du texte* (sous mail ), les choix soient grisés après manip du terminal ? :rateau:


----------



## kostia47 (14 Avril 2007)

BernardRey a dit:


> Pas tout à fait. Telle qu'elle est indiquée ici (et sur la page dont elle provient) elle est incorrecte à cause du guillemet courbe avant UTF-8. C'est tout bête et à peine visible (surtout sur un texte en italique ) mais c'est redoutable !!!
> 
> Tu n'as pas de chance d'être tombé sur cette page-là, la version correcte a déjà été donnée souvent sur le forum... Allez, la "bonne" commande, c'est (et pas en italique, pour qu'on voie mieux) :
> 
> ...





Merci. C'est bon comme ça.


----------



## CortoB (17 Avril 2007)

_Par contre, il ne faut pas espérer voir une quelconque réaction du Terminal une fois la commande rentrée. Le meilleur moyen de vérifier, c'est de créer un nouveau message, de l'enregistrer comme brouillon et de regarder le fichier source._

Bonjour,

serait-il possible d'éclaircir ce point ?
Je ne vois pas de trace de "UTF 8" dans le contenu brut du mail enregistré en brouillon...
Où se trouve la réponse s'il vous plaît ?

Merci pour votre réponse,

Corto


----------



## BernardRey (17 Avril 2007)

CortoB a dit:


> Je ne vois pas de trace de "UTF 8" dans le contenu brut du mail enregistr&#233; en brouillon...
> O&#249; se trouve la r&#233;ponse s'il vous pla&#238;t ?



Dans Mail : "Pr&#233;sentation" > "Message" > "En-t&#234;tes longs" tu dois voir une ligne qui dit plus ou moins &#231;a :

*Content-Type:* text/html; charset=UTF-8

Sinon, qu'y vois-tu exactement ?


----------



## CortoB (10 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

désolé pour le délai de réponse... 
En regardant dans l'entête long, voici ce que j'y trouve ; 

1.0 (Apple Message framework v752.3)
Message-Id: <954AE535-B965-4DE0-B370-887B87701265@animation.fr>
Content-Type: multipart/alternative; boundary=Apple-Mail-34-759598523

voili voilou,
Bonne journée à vous,

Corto


----------



## ocmey (7 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,
J'utilisait ce syst&#232;me pour forcer l'UTF depuis un moment, mais maintenant &#231;a ne fonctionne plus, sur mes 2 ordis.

J'ai &#231;a :
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=US-ASCII; format=flowed
...
X-Mailer: Apple Mail (2.752.3)

(OS X 10.4.10)


Est-ce normal ?

Edit:
Je retire ce que j'ai dis, j'ai fais les &#233;ssais sans mettre de caract&#232;re accentu&#233;s, si je n'en met pas, le message pars en ASCII et si j'en met, il part en UTF-8.


----------

